# installing a remote oil filter



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

My mercury 4.3L I/O engine has its oil filter mounted on the bottom, in the rear of the engine compartment. This makes it really hard to get to when changing the filter. I'd like to install a remote oil filter mount so I can relocate the filter to a better location. What are the considerations? Should I take this opportunity to install a larger filter? How about an oil cooler? Any advice on where to find the parts?



Thanks


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *opus68 (7/23/2008)*My mercury 4.3L I/O engine has its oil filter mounted on the bottom, in the rear of the engine compartment. This makes it really hard to get to when changing the filter. I'd like to install a remote oil filter mount so I can relocate the filter to a better location. What are the considerations? Should I take this opportunity to install a larger filter? How about an oil cooler? Any advice on where to find the parts?
> 
> Thanks


I have done that to my boat. Marine application..no need for either a larger filter or an oil cooler. The oil/internal parts of the engine are 90% cleaner (and without a air filter too) then automotive applications and the temperature will not get close to hot if everything is running normal. Now I'm talking about a open cooling system.










Look how clean this engine is after a teardown....


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Mercruiser makes a remote oil filter kit that mounts to the front of the port Exhaust manifold riser. Makes it very easy to change the filter. They started coming from the factory that way around 1996 on all V8.

Tuna Man did you mean a "Closed Cooling" system?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sosmarine (7/24/2008)*Mercruiser makes a remote oil filter kit that mounts to the front of the port Exhaust manifold riser. Makes it very easy to change the filter. They started coming from the factory that way around 1996 on all V8.
> 
> Tuna Man did you mean a "Closed Cooling" system?


No I have a open (raw water cooling) system. IMO you wouldn't need a oil cooler in a raw water cooling system, maybe in a closed system yes but I don't think so. Water temp in a raw water system, running normal water-flow, the water temp will never get close to what a automotive engine produces. The highest thermostat rating would be a 160 deg for a 3.7, a 140deg for a 4.3 and a 143deg for everything else. Now those are the recommended ratings. A auto engine runs a 160deg on up.

There can be other issues more important then a oil cooler to look at, such as a water pressure gage. If the outdrive water pump is not pumping correctly or not at all the engine circulating pump won't pump (draw)water to the engine. With my I/O I can't see the water flow as in a outboard pissing. Without water a temperature gage won't work....this is where a water pressure gage comes in handy. The water pressure throughout a I/O is only 5-7 pounds. At the very least I would install a piss tube, which is very easy to do.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Rather than pay the BIG buck's $ associated with "Marine Parts".



Check Summet Racing or Jeg's for a remote oil filter setup.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Tuna Man 

I gotcha. Ithought you wanted a closed system and said open. My mistake. That's onlythe second one today.


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks for the responses. I was trying to find a place that sells these things. I'll try looking where X-shark suggested.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

For most engine applications, gas or diesel, J C Whitney has the best deal. I've installed them on small to mid size diesels with no problems.



Be sure and check your oil filter size and order accordingly. Models vary, but your engine is common.



Tom


----------



## barnacle dave (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a remote filter setup which I pulled off an old 350 smallblock which you can have , just come get it .

Dave

call me at 850 944 0884


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Good offer, but the filter for a 350 is different than a 4.3, so the adapter would not bolt up.


----------

